# gebrauchter Samsung Syncmaster 206BW: lohnt es sich?



## PcNubi (19. April 2010)

Servus zusammen

Ich könnte mir von einem Studienkollegen einen Monitor, Syncmaster 206BW (gebraucht) um 80€ erstehen.
Leider kenne ich den Studenten nicht, und ich weiß auch nicht genau auf welche möglichen technischen Defekte ich bei Begutachtung achten muss (Kaufvertrag wegen eventueller nicht sichtbarer Schäden ist im Gespräch). 
Hat jemand Tipps für mich, oder lohnt sich ein gebrauchter Monitor generell nicht?

LG

*nikiedit*: _Threadtitel angepasst._


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2010)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster 206BW*

Das is ein guter Monitor, auch mit DVI, nicht nur VGA (was ja bei nem "älteren" durchaus sein könnte).


Es gibt tools für pixelfehler"suche"; aber davon halte ich wenig, denn wenn ich nicht bei nem kurzen Test was bemerke, dann sind da auch keine Fehler, die stören würden. Am besten wäre natürlich ein Test vor dem Kauf - kann ja auch bei ihm sein, damit er keine Sroge haben muss, dass Du den TFT schon bei Dir hast und dann noch "bockst"     Dabei mal möglichst auch ne sehr dunkle Szene testen, und dann ne helle usw., und im Zimmer sollte es nicht zu hell sein, dann siehst Du, wie gut die Ausleuchtung ist, wobei man da bei dem Preis nicht zu pingelig sein sollte. Dass es an den Rändern was heller ist, ist auch bei neuen TFTs oft der Fall.


----------



## unterseebotski (20. April 2010)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster 206BW*

Also ich hab den Monitor, der ist schon so 2-3 Jahre alt und dafür find ich den Preis etwas hoch.
Damals hat der 229,- gekostet. 
Für 80,- bekommt man ja schon "fast" neue...


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2010)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster 206BW*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Monitor, der ist schon so 2-3 Jahre alt und dafür find ich den Preis etwas hoch.
> Damals hat der 229,- gekostet.
> Für 80,- bekommt man ja schon "fast" neue...


3 jahr sind für nen Monitor doch nix, aber bei dem Preis: ich hab gar nicht gesehen, dass der nur 20 Zoll hat...

da kriegst Du echt schon neue für 90-100€: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=monlcd19wide&v=e&plz=&dist=&sort=p&xf=99_20


und 20 Zoll ist verdammt klein für nen Widescreen, das dürfte wohl eher wie ein 17 zöller, dafür dann einfach nur breiter sein.


----------



## unterseebotski (20. April 2010)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster 206BW*



Herbboy schrieb:


> und 20 Zoll ist verdammt klein für nen Widescreen,


Nanana, sooo klein ist der nun auch wieder nicht.  
Hat ne Auflösung von 1680x1050 so wie die meisten 22" auch.
Kommt auch immer drauf an, wieviel Platz man auf dem Schreibtisch zu Hause hat, der Moni ist schon ca. 54 cm breit. Da kann es bei größeren schon mal eng werden...


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2010)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster 206BW*



unterseebotski schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und 20 Zoll ist verdammt klein für nen Widescreen,
> ...


Ich find es FÜR NEN WIDESCREEN halt klein. Da kann man dann auch gleich seinen alten 4:3 17/19 Zöller behalten bzw. wenn man vorher nen 4:3 19 zöller hatte, dann is ein 20er-WS sogar kleiner, da der vor allem in der Höhe kleiner ist... ^^


----------



## unterseebotski (21. April 2010)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster 206BW*

Passt aber trotzdem mehr drauf, weil die meisten 19" 4:3er ne Auflösung von 1280x1042 haben und 1680x1050 is a bisserl mehr...    
Und wenn man Breitbild-Filme auf dem Ding schaut, werden die trotzdem größer dargestellt als aufm 19"er, weil das Seitenverhältnis besser zum Film passt.
Man hat also NUR Vorteile^^

Und damals, also vor ca. 2-3 Jahren waren 22" schier unbezahlbar, aber 20" für 230 Flocken gerade recht - wenn man nicht einen totalen Schrottmonitor haben wollte.
Wenn ich dran denk, was es heute alles fürs gleiche Geld gibt...   :-o   ist aber immer so bei Hardware...


----------



## PcNubi (21. April 2010)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster 206BW*

So klein ist der Monitor auch wieder nicht, ich habe ein ähnliches Modell zuhause (19 Zoll) und bin damit eigentlich zufrieden. Ich wollte ihn auch nur als 2ten Monitor nehmen, aber mein Kollege meldet sich nicht mehr seit ich einen Kaufvertrag abschließen will.

Was haltet ihr von nem ASUS VH203D oder AcerV203HCb (jew. 20 Zoll), oder einem LG Flatron W2243T-PF (21.5 Zoll)?


----------



## unterseebotski (21. April 2010)

*AW: Samsung Syncmaster 206BW*

Musst mal auf www.prad.de schauen, ob du da Tests oder Erfahrungsberichte findest.


----------

